# Polygamists of the world, unite!



## Pilgrim (Sep 2, 2006)

All my moms love me, kid tells polygamist rally


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 2, 2006)

Why in the world would a man want _many_ wives? Is not one enough?


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Sep 7, 2006)

Solomon didn't think so, and neither did his father.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah, and look at the miserable state of their families. Oh, and let's not forget the mothers in law!


----------



## blhowes (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Yeah, and look at the miserable state of their families. Oh, and let's not forget the mothers in law!


Where's the right icon when you need it? This'll have to do... More than one mother-in-law? I'd go  



[mother-in-law's perspective]

"Oh my, he's dancing for joy!!!"

[/mother-in-law's perspective]


[Edited on 9-7-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 7, 2006)

LOL!

On a serious note...there is an entire website about polygamy. 

From a scriptural/historical standpoint, when did polygamy stop and why? Should it be legal today? (yeah, yeah, I'm gonna get flack for being female and asking this question...and in truth, I would NOT want my husband bringing home another woman)


----------

